# Newbie



## granny (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi folks

I have lurked on these boards for a while but thought I should register.  I would love some advice on losing weight - not so easy as I have mobility problems and so am limited exercisewise.  I have lost some weight going to weightwatchers but it has really slowed down for me.  I did get my diabetes mostly under control following the diet - my GP was most impressed and I am very happy about it.  Any advice or support to help me lose more weight would be wonderful!

Thanks

granny


----------



## Robster65 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi granny. Welcome 

I won't attempt to offer advice on weight loss but I'm sure the good folks on here will be able to steer you along a suitable path. 

Rob


----------



## lucy123 (Feb 1, 2011)

Hi Granny,

Have you read the posts in the Weight loss Group forum.
Why not have a look, and you are most welcome to join us to give and receive all the support needed.

Are you able to swim - thats very good for weightless exercise.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 1, 2011)

Weight loss is likely to be a long term thing. I've been at it well over a year now and am slowly but surely getting there. My advice is somewhat limited given that I don't have mobility issues, but is there any chance that you could do some form of exercise which is perhaps a little 'easier', swimming for example?

However, failing that, any sort of exercise be it walking or simply swaying whilst doing the ironing (as I've recently been made aware of on this forum) may suffice.

My progress has stalled several times over the year and I've had the odd blip. I think that the fact that when that happened, I just put it behind me and redoubled my efforts for a bit.

I've also found that, for me, having the odd break from the routine of weight loss is very helpful. It seems to recharge my resolve. Also, it seems that any weight gained during that period seems to drop off very much more quickly.

Not sure how much what I've said will help. I hope it does, but I'm sure that there will be some other helpful comments from others.

Meanwhile, welcome to the forum (and join in our little Weight Loss Group or WLG if you like!),

Andy 

p.s. Lucy123 got there before me! Darn my verbosity!


----------



## Alan S (Feb 1, 2011)

granny said:


> Hi folks
> 
> I have lurked on these boards for a while but thought I should register.  I would love some advice on losing weight - not so easy as I have mobility problems and so am limited exercisewise.  I have lost some weight going to weightwatchers but it has really slowed down for me.  I did get my diabetes mostly under control following the diet - my GP was most impressed and I am very happy about it.  Any advice or support to help me lose more weight would be wonderful!
> 
> ...


This is what worked for me (click on it): *Weight Loss*

It's not extreme; if it needs a label I suppose you could call it the lower-everything-but-vegetables-and-BG-spikes diet.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 1, 2011)

Alan S said:


> This is what worked for me (click on it): *Weight Loss*
> 
> It's not extreme; if it needs a label I suppose you could call it the lower-everything-but-vegetables-and-BG-spikes diet.



Come on Alan, you've been using photoshop on yourself haven't you!


----------



## teapot8910 (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum granny


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Feb 2, 2011)

Alan S said:


> This is what worked for me (click on it): *Weight Loss*
> 
> It's not extreme; if it needs a label I suppose you could call it the lower-everything-but-vegetables-and-BG-spikes diet.



Dear Alan,

"Low-fat diet? You mean they are still peddling that claptrap?" This is your quote from another thread. I just read your dietary info'. At what point did you change your mind. 

I am not trying to controversial, just that I am genuinely interested how you came to believe that fat is not your enemy

Warmest Regards  Dodger


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Feb 2, 2011)

Dear Granny,

Welcome to the forum, you will find plenty of advice on weight loss here. Unfortunately, I will not participate because my advice runs contrary to almost everyone on this forum.

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## Steff (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi granny and a warm welcome to the forum from me x


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 2, 2011)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Granny,
> 
> Welcome to the forum, you will find plenty of advice on weight loss here. Unfortunately, I will not participate because my advice runs contrary to almost everyone on this forum.
> 
> Warmest Regards   Dodger



All the more reason to include it, in my opinion.

People may disagree with you, but hey! Life would be really dull if we all thought the same and we'd never learn anything.

Andy


----------



## alisonz (Feb 2, 2011)

Welcome to the forum Granny. And well said Andy, everyone is entitled to their opinion. As for weight loss Granny I suffer with arthritis and I have started swimming twice a week, I find it eases any aches and pains, I also keep a food diary (be completely honest) and that seems to work too, Hope it helps xx


----------



## macast (Feb 2, 2011)

welcome to the forum Granny..... hope you find some good advice on diet and weight-loss.  and yes Andy everyone is entitled to their opinion.... and what works for one might not work for another so Dodger let us know what you think


----------



## Alan S (Feb 2, 2011)

C*5_Dodger said:


> Dear Alan,
> 
> "Low-fat diet? You mean they are still peddling that claptrap?" This is your quote from another thread. I just read your dietary info'. At what point did you change your mind.
> 
> ...


The wording you quote was specific to that post and to the ADieteticA low-fat high-carb diet. Something we probably agree on, unless I'm mistaken. If you read the detail in the link I gave your question is specifically answered.

I'm honest. I give details of the method that worked for me, followed by the technique I discovered after I had lost most of the weight. For new people I explain how to combine those, but I did it in sequence and I don't pretend that I didn't. Since then others have used the combined technique very succesfully.  

PS Andy, if I used photoshop I suspect the sun would not be glinting off my cranium in Hawaii...


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Feb 2, 2011)

Alan S said:


> The wording you quote was specific to that post and to the ADieteticA low-fat high-carb diet. Something we probably agree on, unless I'm mistaken. If you read the detail in the link I gave your question is specifically answered.
> 
> I'm honest. I give details of the method that worked for me, followed by the technique I discovered after I had lost most of the weight. For new people I explain how to combine those, but I did it in sequence and I don't pretend that I didn't. Since then others have used the combined technique very succesfully.
> 
> PS Andy, if I used photoshop I suspect the sun would not be glinting off my cranium in Hawaii...



Dear Alan,

You're right, I do think the low fat dogma is claptrap. As "Peter" Cleave said to the McGovan commission in the 1970's: "It is ludicrous to blame modern diseases on ancient foods" BTW do the Australian experts believe that low fat is the way to go?

Regards  Dodger


----------



## chrismbee (Feb 2, 2011)

Hi granny and welcome.

As I am blessed with the figure of a racing snake, despite what I eat, I will probably be of little use to you on the question of weight control.

I also exhibit severe delusional tendencies at times ....


----------



## granny (Feb 3, 2011)

*Thanks all*

Thanks for all the lovely welcoming comments - very much appreciated.  I have been going swimming a few times - it should help though my stamina isn't great just now but I will persevere

Dodger - you made me smile - doesn't matter if your views are perhaps contrary to what other folks think -  if we all agreed all the time life would be boring!

kind regards 

granny


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Feb 4, 2011)

granny said:


> Thanks for all the lovely welcoming comments - very much appreciated.  I have been going swimming a few times - it should help though my stamina isn't great just now but I will persevere
> 
> Dodger - you made me smile - doesn't matter if your views are perhaps contrary to what other folks think -  if we all agreed all the time life would be boring!
> 
> ...



Dear granny,

I'm happy that I made you smile, I guess I was feeling a little down at the treatment I had received by some posters on your thread. Some posters asked me to state my views. The standard explanation as to why we become obese is that we overeat and/or we do not exercise enough (some say gluttony and sloth - G&S). The trouble with this hypothesis is that it assigns behaviours as the cause of excess fat accumulation, which is a physiological condition! The people who proposed this hypothesis didn't ask the right question! There is an alternate hypothesis that says if obesity is caused by excess fat accumulation, why does this accumulation happen? Only when you answer this question will it be possible to to correct obesity. In this hypothesis G&S turn out to be effects not causes. i.e. *You don't get fat because you overeat, you overeat because you are getting fat*. Yes I know that this sounds counterintuitive, but this hypothesis explains all the observations whereas the standard hypothesis doesn't.

Addition: The standard hypothesis blames us for being obese because of G&S whereas the alternative hypothesis makes no such judgement - in this hypothesis obesity is not our fault!

Warmest Regards Dodger


----------



## granny (Feb 5, 2011)

*For Dodger*

Thanks for replying.

I have been on other forums and given up because of comments people make to each other - the worst one for me was BBC Ouch a while back - haven't been on it for a couple of years now as even though no nasty comments were aimed at me it was uncomfortable to read too many times.  This forum is not nearly as bad as that one was (I hope it is a lot better now).  

I just finished reading the Gary Taubes book Why we get fat and what to do about it - very thought provoking.  I don't know if I am ready yet to take such a drastic step diet wise - but it did seem to make a lot of sense.

I put on most of my weight when I was very ill and needed a wheelchair all the time I wanted to do anything - I couldn't even transfer out of it.  I can now walk again - which is great, it took a lot of work and effort and I appreciate being able to walk every day!  I really didn't eat a lot while I was so ill - I didn't have the energy and would sleep most of the time - i lived on soup (even my jaw was swollen and painful...).  Since I got a wee bit better my appetite came back with a vengance so it's a challenge.

Bye for now

granny


----------



## Alan S (Feb 5, 2011)

granny said:


> I just finished reading the Gary Taubes book Why we get fat and what to do about it - very thought provoking.  I don't know if I am ready yet to take such a drastic step diet wise - but it did seem to make a lot of sense.



I just wanted to congratulate you on that. Not just for reading Taubes GCBC but for finishing it!

It took me six months; I would manage to get through about three pages at a time before either dozing off or getting on the web to check his references. It was both the most illuminating and soporific book I've read in ten years 

PS Just for the record, every reference and cite I checked supported his statements.


----------



## Andy HB (Feb 5, 2011)

Alan S said:


> I just wanted to congratulate you on that. Not just for reading Taubes GCBC but for finishing it!
> 
> It took me six months; I would manage to get through about three pages at a time before either dozing off or getting on the web to check his references. It was both the most illuminating and soporific book I've read in ten years
> 
> PS Just for the record, every reference and cite I checked supported his statements.



Sounds like a perfect bedside read for those disturbed nights! Learn something AND get back to sleep. Perfick!


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Feb 5, 2011)

granny said:


> Thanks for replying.
> 
> I have been on other forums and given up because of comments people make to each other - the worst one for me was BBC Ouch a while back - haven't been on it for a couple of years now as even though no nasty comments were aimed at me it was uncomfortable to read too many times.  This forum is not nearly as bad as that one was (I hope it is a lot better now).
> 
> ...



Dear granny,

I was sorry to read about all your troubles, but it is good to read that you are recovering from what must have been a terrible time for you.

I too have just read Gary's latest book, it was excellent as was GCBC (it was called "The Diet Delusion" in the UK). You will no doubt have noticed then that what I am saying in my post above is just what Taubes says, only he is much more elocquent  Maybe one of us should do a book review of his latest book.

Warmest Regards  Dodger


----------



## C*5_Dodger (Feb 5, 2011)

Alan S said:


> I just wanted to congratulate you on that. Not just for reading Taubes GCBC but for finishing it!
> 
> It took me six months; I would manage to get through about three pages at a time before either dozing off or getting on the web to check his references. It was both the most illuminating and soporific book I've read in ten years
> 
> PS Just for the record, every reference and cite I checked supported his statements.



Dear Alan,

I also found "The Diet Delusion" (GCBC) a hard read but well worth the effort. I never went to the trouble of checking his references, but am not surprised at what you found. I think he is a man of great integrity, and as someone one once said (I forget who ), "Easily the most important book on diet and health to be published in the last 100 years...."

Edit: It was Richard Rhodes - just seen it on the back of 'Why we Get Fat'!

Warmest Regards   Dodger


----------



## mcdonagh47 (Feb 5, 2011)

Alan S said:


> PS Just for the record, every reference and cite I checked supported his statements.



LMAO - because polemicists only quote evidence that tends to support them.


----------



## Alan S (Feb 5, 2011)

mcdonagh47 said:


> LMAO - because polemicists only quote evidence that tends to support them.


I must admit I didn't check every single one


----------



## granny (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks for your comments.

I can't get to sleep - perhaps I should try reading that book again 

Bye for now

granny


----------



## Nicky1970 (Feb 6, 2011)

Hi and a balated welcome to the forum


----------



## granny (Feb 6, 2011)

Thanks Nicky


----------

